# bullheads?



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

does any one know of any ponds that are loaded with bullheads i need to catch about 75-100 of them


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I dont know any ponds that have bullheads, but may I ask why you need so many?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

catfish bait, i have a trap i made to catch them with, i don't really like killing that many bluegills for bait so ill just use bullheads they reproduce like hell and are really hardy on a hook, i dont need big ones just around 4-8inches long this is what the trap looks like it should do pretty well..


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i thought you were tryin to trap the catfish lol then i realized you were baiting the trap for the bullheads


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

lol yea i don't think a flathead could fit in there maby a wee one


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nice. let us know how it works for ya.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cathunter, you need to catch a shellcrack like this one for bait. One like this would bring in a godzilla flathead. This one was caught 5/2/11 on Lake Havasu, Az 5.55 lb, 16 3/4 inches. It's supposed to be a new line class world record.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow thats a big one he even looks bigger then mine that i caught when i was 13


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that's a real catch for a 13 yr old. One to be proud off.

I would like to see a 3 lb + shellcracker just to see what one looks like. Largest I've seen may have been about 1 1/2 lb or so. I have caught some up to 11 and 1/2 inches. Next time I get one this large I will weigh it.


----------

